# I hate being sick!



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

25 years of flu shots and 25 years without the flu. This year I had my flu shot but got the flu. I can only say that if it hadn't been for the shot, it would have probably been a lot worse. That's what I get for traveling during flu season. 

Anyone else got the flu this year?


----------

